
Even the door on Google’s self-driving car has its own patent - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/7/11876426/google-self-driving-car-door-design-patent
======
MrQuincle
It least it doesn't seem functional, so it looks like it can indeed be
defended as a design patent in court.

To be completely nonfunctional it shouldn't have a handle though. :-)

